# ISO help determining egg weight



## paulaayn (Sep 27, 2012)

When a recipe calls for the eggs by weight, do I weigh it with or without the shells?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 27, 2012)

I would weigh them without the shells.


----------



## Janet H (Sep 27, 2012)

The wikipedia has a nifty chart - saves weighing... Chicken egg sizes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 27, 2012)

Janet H said:


> The wikipedia has a nifty chart - saves weighing... Chicken egg sizes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I think those weights are with the shell.  I'd assume the volumes are without.


----------



## Janet H (Sep 27, 2012)

You are probably right.  The USDA has extensive guidelines for grading us eggs... lots of reading there including this: http://www.ams.usda.gov/AMSv1.0/getfile?dDocName=STELDEV3004376

I picked this out:

*Average Weight of One Large Egg*
In Shell = 57 grams
Without Shell = 50 grams
White Only = 30 grams
Yolk Only = 18 grams


----------

